# Grand Strand Fishing Rodeo



## bobbysue517 (Mar 25, 2004)

Results posted in today's paper.


Largest of species

Black Drum | Wayne Fitzgerald, Surfside Beach, 54 pounds, Apache Pier

Black Sea Bass | Alex Comella, Indianapolis, Ind., 5 pounds, 4 ounces, Capt. Dicks

Blackfin Tuna | Carl Paxoton, Concord, N.C., 20 pounds, Capt. Dicks

Bluefish | Anthony Oxendine, Mooresville, N.C., 11 pounds, .3 ounces, Marlin Quay Marina

Cobia | Michael Hodgson, Salisbury, N.C., 61 pounds, 12 ounces, Apache Pier

Croaker | Ollen Johnson, Conway, 11 ounces, Surfside Pier

Dolphin | Andrew Threatt, Belmont, N.C., 29 pounds, .8 ounces, Marlin Quay Marina

Flounder | Joe Ferrebee, Canal Fulton, Ohio, 9 pounds, 12 ounces, Apache Pier

Grouper | Alex Miles, Lexington, 23 pounds, 5 ounces, Capt. Dicks

King Mackerel | Jeff Ball, Andrews, 42 pounds, Marlin Quay Marina

Pompano | Rutledge Gross, Avondale Estates, Ga., 3 pounds, 10 ounces, Apache Pier

Spotted Sea Trout | (tie) Joe Harrington, Thomasville, N.C., Cherry Grove Pier, and Emmett Jamerson, Mooresville, N.C., Apache Pier, 4 pounds

Sheepshead | David Tompkins, Myrtle Beach, 10 pounds, 12 ounces, Apache Pier

Snapper | Sue Sanzari, Wilmington, N.C., 18 pounds, 8 ounces, Capt. Dicks

Spadefish | James Driver, Norcross, Ga., 9 pounds, .15 ounces, Marlin Quay Marina

Spanish Mackerel | Lisa Gray, Little River, 8 pounds, 8 ounces, Cherry Grove Pier

Triggerfish | Walter G. Hill, Jr., Monea, Va., 7 pounds, Capt. Dicks

Wahoo | Parker Garris, Batesburg, 65 pounds, Capt. Dicks

Whiting | (tie) Don Shanks, Myrtle Beach, Apache Pier, and Ronnie Rivers, Chesterfield, Apache Pier, 2 pounds, 4 ounces

Outstanding youth catches

(10 and under)

Deep-Sea | Mary Kristin McKenney, Cramerton, N.C., Cobia, 23 pounds, .2 ounces, Marlin Quay Marina

Pier | Ethan Wrenn, Pembroke, N.C., bluefish, 6 pounds, 8 ounces, Cherry Grove Pier

Outstanding youth catches

(11-15 years old)

Deep-Sea | Michael Thomas, Gastonia, N.C., snapper, 14 pounds, 4 ounces, Capt. Dicks

Pier | Michael Hodgson, Salisbury, N.C., cobia, 61 pounds, 12 ounces, Apache Pier

Outstanding catches - women

Deep-Sea | Carol Anne Vafeades, Myrtle Beach, king mackerel, 36 pounds, Capt. Dicks

Pier | Ann Ball, Little River, king mackerel, 29 pounds, 7 ounces, Cherry Grove Pier

Surf and Inlet | Mrs. Rutledge Gross, Avondale Estates, Ga., pompano, 3 pounds, 10 ounces, Apache Pier

Outstanding catches - men

Deep-Sea | Parker Garris, Batesburg, wahoo, 65 pounds, Capt. Dicks

Pier | Wayne Fitzgerald, Surfside Beach, black drum, 54 pounds, Apache Pier

Surf and Inlet | Cliff Fair, Myrtle Beach, sea trout, 2 pounds, 8 ounces, Myrtle Beach State Park Pier


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trophies for this year's Grand Strand Fishing Rodeo were awarded for outstanding catches in several categories and divisions. The number of anglers who entered catches in the rodeo increased 22.6 percent from last year and ranged in age from 3 to 81. The following are award winners, listed with species of fish or category, name, hometown, weight of fish and weigh-in station:


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

Thats 700 lbs. of fish. Slow day at work.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Damn looks to me its time to vist my family down in Ga and take a trip to Tybee or Savannah and wet a line


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

That isn't just a single day or week catch. Those results are for pier, surf, inlet and deep sea catches for April through Oct of this year. There's pretty much nothing biting now, unless you fish hardcore enough to freeze a pair off to catch a big drum or shark.


----------

